# '64 split exhaust side pipes on a '66?



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Always wondered what the '64 split tailpipes on the side behind the rear wheel well (where they are positioned on the '64's) would look like on a 66-67 Goat? Anyone have any pics or tried it and it didn't look right? Too much $$$ for me to buy them and have them look like crap. I never liked the 66 "trumpet" looking ones. I have always used '69 chrome tailpipes on my '66. I think they would look pretty good. But then I know I would constantly hear..."hey, ya know those pipes are for '64's"? I'll just reply it was the rarest of rare "factory option" little knew about and mine is 1 of 3 ever built w/them.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not quite a '64-'65 type splitter but gives you an idea.
Can't say I hate it, just needs better execution.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Back in the day, yeah I've been at it for a while, everybody put those on. They look great. Mine is put up for the winter, I'll take some pics in a few months lol.
Yeah, not stock, but they look "right".


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Back in the day, yeah I've been at it for a while, everybody put those on. They look great. Mine is put up for the winter, I'll take some pics in a few months lol.
> Yeah, not stock, but they look "right".





Mine'sa66 said:


> Back in the day, yeah I've been at it for a while, everybody put those on. They look great. Mine is put up for the winter, I'll take some pics in a few months lol.
> Yeah, not stock, but they look "right".


I I think they look good, tell em “1 of 1” 
triples the value 👍


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

my 65 has the ones pictured above, i like them but will maybe change for the factory splitter later. 
as for the trumpet ends like you said, they were for the manual trans 66 only if i am remembering right, the auto ones just turned down the pipe at the bumper


----------

